# My sweet Sadie diagnosed with osteosarcoma



## Hootie821 (Apr 15, 2016)

I am new to this forum but needed the support of other Golden owners who would understand. Our sweet girl, Sadie, was diagnosed yesterday with osteosarcoma. She will be 12 years old next month. We are beyond devastated to get this shocking diagnosis as we hoped to have a few more years with our baby girl. 

She was chasing a tennis ball a few months back and seemed to trip and let out a small "yelp", however she recovered in a few minutes and was running again in the backyard. A few days later, we noticed she started to limp. We took her to the vet and he did not seemed concerned and said if it didn't get better in a short while to bring her back and he would x-ray it. Well, it got better.

Now it's been a few months later, and I noticed a swelling just above her joint in her front paw. We took her to the vet yesterday thinking maybe it was arthritis or something but the minute the vet saw it, he immediately thought cancer. He x-rayed it and took needle biopsies. The vet and also a veterinary radiologist both confirmed osteosarcoma per the x-rays. He also did a chest x-ray and said it was clear. The needle biopsies confirmed sarcoma, but did not specifically confirm osteosarcoma like the x-ray did. 

So I've had two discussions with the vet since yesterday about our options for our sweet girl. He said if she were HIS dog, he would make her comfortable with pain meds when they are necessary and then let her go when the pain meds no longer controlled her discomfort. Thankfully she does not seem to be in pain now. He said we could amputate her paw, but at her advanced age it would only "buy" her a couple months at best. We have decided not to put her through that kind of surgical and post op pain and have instead decided to keep her happy, loved and comfortable for however long God keeps her in our care. 

We have to find a way to keep it together emotionally, as hubby and I keep breaking down in tears since we've gotten this news. Sadie is a very sensitive Golden to our feelings, as many of the sweet babies are, and I don't want to stress her with the time we all have left together.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and I am so sorry for your sweet Sadie. As hard as it is please try not to cry now and enjoy all time you have with your sweet girl. Hope you have lots of time to spend together pain free. Later on we will cry together. Sending you prayers and hugs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for the diagnosis. You will find many on this forum who've been through something similar and understand what you're going through. Enjoy your time with her and shower her with lots of love.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

You will find support here by many understanding folks, many that have gone through what you are and will be going through. It's not an easy journey, many ups and downs, but please try to stay positive and enjoy the time you have.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry for Sadie's diagnosis. Recently, we lost our 12-year-old to liver cancer. Like you, we were offered the chance to do radical surgery that would only buy her a few extra months, or to keep her pain-free as long as possible and let her go when it was time. Our vet also said she'd not put her own dog through surgery and its consequences. I miss that girl so darned much - but I am convinced we did the best we could possibly do for her. 
As for keeping it together, we deliberately went out and did all her favourite things, things that made her happy and tired and content with her life. She smiled at what we did every day, and that made us smile back at her. 
Even though your time together is shorter than you'd hoped, you're the ones who can make the time wonderful for your girl. Good luck, and please tell us how you're all coping.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your Sadie's diagnosis and the pain your family is feeling. Like too many others on this forum I understand how you feel. We lost our 9YO golden last November and our 12YO golden this January (just 2 months later) to cancer. While this is devastating maybe in time you can see this as a gift (certainly not the cancer but the notification). You have the time to do all her favorite things, feed her all her favorite foods, take her to all her favorite places. Some people lose their pets with no warning, in a split second they're gone and never have the time to say goodby and experience all their favorites. Each day is a gift, no one knows what tomorrow will bring. Keeping Sadie and your family in my prayers


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Your post made me tear up. I am so sorry. I would keep in mind that dogs are stoic about pain, and osteo is an extremely painful cancer. I would get her up and going on pain meds now, especially if the sunburst pattern is on her X-ray. There is nothing to lose by treating pain aggressively is several modalities at once , and so much to gain. Vet often underplay pain in dogs, and the risk of sudden fracture, so we really have to be their advocates with osteosarcoma and pain.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I am very sorry to hear Sadie's cancer diagnosis. 

I've lost two Goldens to cancer, each had a different type, I lost my girl almost a month ago.

My bridge boy was 14-14.5 when he was diagnosed, we opted not to undergo chemo treatment. Our Vet felt at his age that he probably would not handle the treatment well and it would not prolong his life that much either. Instead we opted for quality of life and he lived to be 15.5, we had many many wonderful days with him. He did really great up until about a couple of weeks before we made the decision to let him go. 

I found out in Sept. that my girl had lymphoma, my Vet again didn't feel chemo was a good option for her and that it would not prolong her life that long. She was treated with Prednisone and was doing really well up until a few days before we had to let her go. She was doing so well you'd never know by looking at her that she had cancer. 

Our Goldens do react to our emotions, I know it's really hard not to be sad and how hard it is to keep it together. Try to focus on the time you have, make the most of each and every second you have with Sadie. 

I have read many stories where owners have made a "Bucket" list of things they wanted to do with their dog before it was time for the dog to pass. Some owners have taken their dogs to places they've always wanted to take them and others made sure their dog visited all their favorite places or did their favorite activity as much as they could. 

You may have many wonderful days to come, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*



Hootie821 said:


> I am new to this forum but needed the support of other Golden owners who would understand. Our sweet girl, Sadie, was diagnosed yesterday with osteosarcoma. She will be 12 years old next month. We are beyond devastated to get this shocking diagnosis as we hoped to have a few more years with our baby girl.
> 
> She was chasing a tennis ball a few months back and seemed to trip and let out a small "yelp", however she recovered in a few minutes and was running again in the backyard. A few days later, we noticed she started to limp. We took her to the vet and he did not seemed concerned and said if it didn't get better in a short while to bring her back and he would x-ray it. Well, it got better.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry to hear about Sadie's diagnosis. My hubby and I have lost many of our dogs, Samoyeds and one Golden Retriever, to cancer. My only advice is to try and enjoy today with her, brush her, talk to her, hug and love her. Take pictures, too!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope you had a great day with your sweet girl today. Thinking of you, sending good vibes and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> ...
> I've lost two Goldens to cancer, each had a different type, I lost my girl almost a month ago.
> 
> I found out in Sept. that my girl had lymphoma, my Vet again didn't feel chemo was a good option for her and that it would not prolong her life that long. She was treated with Prednisone and was doing really well up until a few days before we had to let her go. She was doing so well you'd never know by looking at her that she had cancer...


Sandy I am so sorry, I did not know you lost your girl. She was so special.

Run free sweet baby.


----------



## Hootie821 (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks so much to each of you for taking the time to comfort us in our worry. I hope you each know how much we feel your virtual 'hugs'. I am so grateful that she is not in pain at the present time and pray that stays the case for some time yet. 

Sadie has been getting lots of belly rubs and hugs & kisses as usual and spent some time in the backyard doing her favorite thing this week....stalking the bunnies as they graze in the sun. In years gone by, she would chase them as fast as she could until they hid in the bushes. Now, the bunnies seem to realize that at 11 years old, she isn't as fast as she used to be and they don't even run away anymore! It's as though they have an "understanding"! 

We will keep you all updated on Sadie's progress as we go through this journey with her in the hope that we can be of comfort to others who will undoubtedly travel down this same road after us. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hootie821 (Apr 15, 2016)

I wanted to update everyone on Sadie since my last post. Sadly, we had to make the heartbreaking decision to let Sadie go on Monday. In the past few weeks, she steadily declined and was getting more painful in her front paw that was affected by the osteosarcoma and also in her weakened back end. There was no cancer on the x-ray in her back end, but it clearly was bothering her to the point where she was having difficulty holding in position to defecate. Her tail was even affected and could not wag anymore. :-(

We had tried a couple different medications and nothing seemed to work good enough and the weekend before we let her go, she was limping badly on her front paw. Our vet had me text him videos of how she was moving around and his biggest fear was a pathological fracture at the tumor site which he said would eventually happened even from something as simple as walking and that would cause her excruciating pain. We just could not bear to let that happen, so on Monday morning we made the heartbreaking decision to let her go that afternoon. I laid on the exam room floor with her as she made her journey to the Rainbow Bridge whispering in her ear the whole time how much we loved her and how good a girl she was. Of course I had to hold her paw at the same time as Sadie always gave us her paw when she knew we were going through a rough time. How could I not return the favor to my sweet Sadie?

Hubby and I have cried so much these past few days and our house is so empty without her here. Today we had bad thunderstorms and Sadie was always afraid of them. So much so, that she would stick to my side like Velcro and literally quiver. I cried so much during the storm today because my sweet girl wasn't there for me to protect. I never felt so alone.

I know the pain will eventually ease....but she was one, sweet girl and is very sorely missed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Sadie has passed. 
I know what you're going through and how much it hurts, I'm sorry.

It's a long journey to find peace and for your heart to heal, take things one day at a time. Give yourself the time you need to grieve. 

If you'd like to post a tribute to Sadie in the Rainbow bridge section, it may help. Tell us about her, share stories and pictures of her with us. 
When I lost my first Golden boy, it really helped me, it was if it was the first step in the healing process. 


There's also a Grief Support thread in the Rainbow Bridge section, you may find some comfort there. 

Run free Sadie......


----------



## southfoke (Jun 10, 2016)

My heart breaks for you. I let my angel go a bit over a week ago. It crushed me to watch her take her last breath. It hurts every day and I too feel very alone. She was by my side all the time. Every day something new makes the tears flow. Today, I unplugged our backyard fountain and a little ball of blonde fur floated by. When I eat a pizza, I no longer have my baby to give the crust to. She loved pizza crust! I have the shampoo I bought the day before we let her go that has to be returned. The kids dropped some food today and called her name. She kept the floors clean! The empty dog house with her name on...the list goes on. Hugs to you my friend, I know how hard it is.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Sadie. She will live in your hearts forever!! So very hard to let our babies go...but she is no longer in pain and is watching over you. RIP sweet Sadie


----------



## Hootie821 (Apr 15, 2016)

southfoke said:


> My heart breaks for you. I let my angel go a bit over a week ago. It crushed me to watch her take her last breath. It hurts every day and I too feel very alone. She was by my side all the time. Every day something new makes the tears flow. Today, I unplugged our backyard fountain and a little ball of blonde fur floated by. When I eat a pizza, I no longer have my baby to give the crust to. She loved pizza crust! I have the shampoo I bought the day before we let her go that has to be returned. The kids dropped some food today and called her name. She kept the floors clean! The empty dog house with her name on...the list goes on. Hugs to you my friend, I know how hard it is.


I am so sorry for your loss as well. I totally get the pizza crust comment too! Even when we ate pizza out and brought home the leftovers in a box, we added our pizza crust to the box just for Sadie! 

It is so incredibly hard but you already know that. Last night hubby and I opened a bottle of champagne and we toasted Sadie as we emotionally "let her go" on her journey to run free at the Rainbow Bridge. It seemed to help a bit. I've been holding on to her so much that I can't quit crying. I realized that by holding on to her emotionally, I was not letting her spirit run free. She deserves to receive her reward up in Heaven for living her wonderful life here on earth.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

I am so very sorry about Sadie. My hubby and I have made that decision four times now. My Smooch and Snobear will watch over her at the Bridge. I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List.

I am so very sorry about sweet Sadie. I know how hard it is.
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over her and I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List. Hopefully someday you will love, again.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html


----------



## Hootie821 (Apr 15, 2016)

Karen519 said:


> I am so very sorry about Sadie. My hubby and I have made that decision four times now. My Smooch and Snobear will watch over her at the Bridge. I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List.
> 
> I am so very sorry about sweet Sadie. I know how hard it is.
> My Smooch and Snobear will watch over her and I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List. Hopefully someday you will love, again.
> ...


Thank you SO much for your kindness. Every day is another step forward and we will definitely be sharing our love and home with another fur-baby. Our home is so empty right now and we won't be able to take that emptiness for too much longer. I just wish there was more I could have done for Sadie...but I guess at the age of 12, we were very lucky to have her that long.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*



Hootie821 said:


> Thank you SO much for your kindness. Every day is another step forward and we will definitely be sharing our love and home with another fur-baby. Our home is so empty right now and we won't be able to take that emptiness for too much longer. I just wish there was more I could have done for Sadie...but I guess at the age of 12, we were very lucky to have her that long.


Hootie: Ken and I have always lost our dogs around the age of 12. So happy you will fill your home with the love of another fur-baby.


----------



## Romy's mom (Mar 18, 2016)

I lost my buddy Romy on June 3rd and found your words comforting about letting go emotionally so her spirit can run free...all I do is wake up, cry, pull it together enough to go to work, return home and cry some more. I miss my best friend...but what you said makes sense. Sorry for your loss, I certainly understand what you are going through.


----------



## Hootie821 (Apr 15, 2016)

Romy's mom said:


> I lost my buddy Romy on June 3rd and found your words comforting about letting go emotionally so her spirit can run free...all I do is wake up, cry, pull it together enough to go to work, return home and cry some more. I miss my best friend...but what you said makes sense. Sorry for your loss, I certainly understand what you are going through.


I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet Golden, Romy. I totally understand what you are going through and it is still tough for us also. Just this morning, hubby and I broke down again in tears over the loss of Sadie. I have to remember to be gentle with myself as it has only been a few weeks of mourning the special relationship that we had with her for 12 years. 

These Goldens sure have a way of wrapping themselves around your heart, don't they? Let your baby's spirit run free at the Rainbow Bridge and hopefully one day Romy and Sadie's memories will cause us both to just smile instead of cry. Take good care of yourself....


----------



## Dukesmom2016 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hootie821 said:


> I am new to this forum but needed the support of other Golden owners who would understand. Our sweet girl, Sadie, was diagnosed yesterday with osteosarcoma. She will be 12 years old next month. We are beyond devastated to get this shocking diagnosis as we hoped to have a few more years with our baby girl.
> 
> She was chasing a tennis ball a few months back and seemed to trip and let out a small "yelp", however she recovered in a few minutes and was running again in the backyard. A few days later, we noticed she started to limp. We took her to the vet and he did not seemed concerned and said if it didn't get better in a short while to bring her back and he would x-ray it. Well, it got better.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry this happened to your Sadie. I just got the same diagnosis with our sweet Golden Duke. He is the most stoic dog ever. sweet as can be . He turned 10 this past February. I am on the fence about the amputation, which we have scheduled. Do you have any regrets by not doing this ? I'm completely devastated and can't even begin to comprehend this life changing news. I don't know what to do .. Help ?

Christie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dukesmom2016, welcome to the forum.
I'm very sorry about Duke's diagnosis. 

Have you considered a second opinion, getting one may help answer your questions. 
Other members have said it's easier on the dog having the leg amputated than it is on the owners. Dogs adjust very well and adapt. 

My thoughts are with you and Duke.


----------



## Hootie821 (Apr 15, 2016)

Dukesmom2016 said:


> I am so sorry this happened to your Sadie. I just got the same diagnosis with our sweet Golden Duke. He is the most stoic dog ever. sweet as can be . He turned 10 this past February. I am on the fence about the amputation, which we have scheduled. Do you have any regrets by not doing this ? I'm completely devastated and can't even begin to comprehend this life changing news. I don't know what to do .. Help ?
> 
> Christie


I am so sorry to hear about your golden Duke. You described my Sadie when you said Duke was stoic....I completely understand that demeanor as our golden was as well.

Sadie did okay after her diagnosis for about 2-1/2 months, then she started to have pain in June that was evident by a limp that got progressively worse very quickly. We had her on several different meds to help but they did not really do much. Also, her back end was getting weaker by the day and she could hardly squat to go #2 and it would take her several time to finish. Even then we had to wipe her bottom and you could tell she was embarrassed. Thank goodness for our vet, as he would have me text him videos of Sadie walking around in her normal environment in the backyard and advised us as to when he though it "was time". On June 13th, we made the painful decision to let her go. I cannot begin to tell you how difficult that was. She was such a sweet, gentle girl and I know that she would have continued to try to "please" us by hanging on as long as she could. One day we woke up and realized that she deserved better than to keep trying to please us...we had to do the right thing by her and that was to let her go.

Do I wish we did the amputation? Absolutely not. In Sadie's situation, she was 12 years old with a very weak back end that could've never supported the extra weight with one less paw. We wanted her last weeks/months to be as pain-free as we could make them for her. I wish I could help you in your situation but the best I can say is to watch for clues of pain and to act on those to help to alleviate his discomfort. When you find that all your efforts are no longer alleviating pain but just prolonging the inevitable....then it is time to make the harder decision for your sweet Duke. Sending you lots of hugs...I understand how difficult this is.:frown2:


----------

